# router purchase advice



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello,

I'm about to start my first wood working project(s). I have an old house i've completely redone and figured why stop at the house and not tackle building my own cabinets, etc. I have this table saw which i'm hoping is sufficient, and will be looking to by a router and router table next. Can anyone give me any guidance on what is a good router, or minimum requirements of what to look for in a router (hp, amp, collet size, etc)? I'm looking to build a few closet built-in, as well as other shelving built-ins, a bathroom vanity, and kitchen cabinets. I also have a lot of trim i'm going to need to do edge beading runs on. The vanity/cabinets will be face-frame with inset doors, with plane old shaker doors with an edge beading trim around the inner part of the rails and stiles.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

a lot of personal preference - but i would not buy a router with out both 1/4" and 1/2 " collets. I buy almost exclusively 1/2" bits, think they flex less for little add'l cost. i also like the on/off switch on or near the handle, so you don't have to do the "one hand" mode after hand (non-table-mounted) routing.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the Bosch 1617 router pakage deal. Also have the Bosch table and deluxe edge guide kit. Just about my favorite tool setup I own and no problems encountered at all. Can't beat this deal: Amazon.com: Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I just went through a similar debate/search. I was looking at the Bosch 1617EVSPK kit with two bases, The similar Dewalt kit and the Craftsman 27683 kit. The Bosch and DeWalt kits were very nice and both were around $160-170 range. I wound up going with the Craftsman, mostly due to cost. I got it on sale for 89.00, regularly 99.00. This left me money for other things, like bits. It also came with some things like dust collection vac adapters and edge guides. All three got great reviews from folks and if money was no object I would have went with either the DeWalt or the Bosch, but being new to woodworking, I think the Craftsman will serve me well.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=2&blockType=G2&prdNo=2&i_cntr=1323729941026


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

There are lots of good routers...pick one that suits your needs and feels good in your hands. . +1 on getting the 1/2" shanks. I'd also lean toward getting one with variable speed so you can put it in a router table. If you do plan to use it in a router table, look to get at least 10 amps (amp ratings are a better indicator of real power than the misleading horsepower ratings).

Many great choices from Milwaukee, Bosch, PC, DW, Hitachi, Ridgid, Triton, Makita, Craftsman, and Freud.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the big red machine*

This one ain't the biggest, but it's good:
Amazon.com: Milwaukee 5616-24 2-1/4 Max-Horsepower EVS Multi-Base Router Kit Includes Plunge Base and BodyGrip Fixed Base: Home Improvement

Height is adjustable from the top of the table a great feature.  bill


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for all the feedback. 

I agree Tim, just from reading a little bit online I'd decided I probably stick with the 1/2" bits. 



> I'd also lean toward getting one with variable speed so you can put it in a router table. If you do plan to use it in a router table, look to get at least 10 amps (amp ratings are a better indicator of real power than the misleading horsepower ratings).


I was planning to do most of my cuts in a router table so thanks, that's good to know. I was looking at the PC 690 series which seems to have good reviews but i was concerned about the "lower" HP rating. It does draw 11 amps though. 

Thanks Paul for the info. I've never owned any craftsman tools, but that looks like a pretty good value!

Thanks Burt. I had seen that router too, but for some reason have shied away from Bosch tools. Can't remember why. I've typically owned Porter Cable, Milwaukee or Hitachi.

Thanks for the tip Bill. That's something I would have never thought of. That milwaukee looks like a nice set up. I guess there are a lot of new options to consider but I feel a lot more confident know in picking out a router.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

FWIW, I've owned several brands, but have thinned my herd down to two Milwaukee's, a Hitachi, and a Freud....it's always a matter of preference, but my Milwaukee's are really nice routers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

knotscott said:


> FWIW, I've owned several brands, but have thinned my herd down to two Milwaukee's, a Hitachi, and a Freud....it's always a matter of preference, but my Milwaukee's are really nice routers.


I have the Bosch and love it, I also have the M12V for my router table which is OK. I have owned several different routers over the years including a Craftsman, which I didn't like because it vibrated too much and made it hard to use. I am sure all Craftsman routers are not like that but that one broke me from buying them. When you get a chance, buy several of the small trim routers and make them a dedicated router for each bit you use the most.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys...thanks for the feedback! I think i'm down to looking at that Milwauke or the Hitachi VSR. How important is the router table? can you build a good one affordably or is it best to buy one. What aspects should I look for in a table? Sorry if this changes the subject too much.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

chsdiyer said:


> Hey guys...thanks for the feedback! I think i'm down to looking at that Milwauke or the Hitachi VSR. How important is the router table? can you build a good one affordably or is it best to buy one. What aspects should I look for in a table? Sorry if this changes the subject too much.


I prefer the Bosch but the Milwaukee or Hitachi should be good routers. The router table is a must for doors and many other projects. I made one years ago that i am still using. My next one I will probably buy the top and build the cabinet. Also, a good fence is just as important as the top.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

chsdiyer said:


> Hey guys...thanks for the feedback! I think i'm down to looking at that Milwauke or the Hitachi VSR. How important is the router table? can you build a good one affordably or is it best to buy one. What aspects should I look for in a table? Sorry if this changes the subject too much.


The Hitachi wouldn't be my first choice as a table router, unless you plan to mount it in a lift. Primarily as the motor has to spin in the fixed base to set bit height. Plunge base would probably be better in the table but is also better hand held so whats the point of a kit? Craftsman, Some Porter Cables, Triton, some Milwaukee's (not sure which ones) will allow height adjustment and bit changes from above the table which is a big plus... Not sure the Bosch 1617 is one of those, don't think so. I also don't think any of the deWalts are very table friendly. Personally, I have 3 Freuds, two for tables, a Hitachi M12VC, Triton, Trend and Bosch.

Arguably, this is about the best router table deal on the net right now. All you need to add to this one is the router of your choice and a remote power switch and you're in business:thumbsup:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-with-Stand/T10432


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

> Arguably, this is about the best router table deal on the net right now. All you need to add to this one is the router of your choice and a remote power switch and you're in business


Nice. Have you used that table before? That looks like a really good deal, but wonder how good it will operate. I found a $20 off coupon for Grizzly which makes it an even better deal 

I think I'm leaning toward that Milwaukee. It has the most power I think that i've seen and not too much more expensive than the others mentioned here (well, unless compared to the craftsman). 



> The router table is a must for doors


I originally was also going to build some doors, but I found a good deal on some returned doors at the lumber yard ($30 for solid wood 84" doors). I also need a set of 16" french doors with 5 lites, but that was $880 at lowes which got me thinking DIY. The lumber yard can get them for $600. I'm thinking that's probably worth it since I dont know how hard building those doors would be. Materials i'm sure would be a lot cheaper to self build, but time...who knows. Sorry, I went off subject again. 

Well, thanks again for all the feedback!! I'm getting excited about getting in to wood working. First project is going to be building a smaller version (with some slight variations) of this http://www.potterybarn.com/products/newport-white-double-sink-console/?pkey=cdouble-sink-console.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

I personally have the PC 690 for some time. It has taken everything I have thrown at it and then some! I use it constantly and for the price, would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chsdiyer said:


> Nice. Have you used that table before? That looks like a really good deal, but wonder how good it will operate. I found a $20 off coupon for Grizzly which makes it an even better deal
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward that Milwaukee. It has the most power I think that i've seen and not too much more expensive than the others mentioned here (well, unless compared to the craftsman).
> 
> ...


That is a nice vanity, but you picked one that is a little tough with inset doors and drawers. Don't back off from it though, you can for sure do it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me toss a few things out...

A router is like a pair of shoes. You have to buy what feels right to you.

I would avoid any power tool with the Craftsman name. Typically the Craftsman line of tools are put out to bid on by manufacturers. It might be built by a well known today but who knows about tomorrow.

If an after market product is made for a router, more than likely it will fit a Porter Cable router. e.g. Most router lifts fit the PC motor while there are "adapters" for other brands.

The DeWalt with a flat side on the base is really nice for getting repeatable results when riding the router along a fence.

A lot of people seem to like the Bosch. I've not used one, but in the store the Bosch just didn't fit me.

I've never got excited about the Milwaukee but I can't say why.

As for features:
Variable speed
Multiple chuck sizes (1/4 & 1/2)
A flat top so that you can set the router down and expect it to be stable.
Soft start is nice but not absolutely necessary.
Multiple base capability. (Fixed, plunge and "D" handle)
I'm a big fan of the "D" handle with a trigger to operate the router.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> This one ain't the biggest, but it's good:
> Amazon.com: Milwaukee 5616-24 2-1/4 Max-Horsepower EVS Multi-Base Router Kit Includes Plunge Base and BodyGrip Fixed Base: Home Improvement
> 
> Height is adjustable from the top of the table a great feature.  bill


This is the one I have and love it. I keep the fixed base on the router table, which is now on my table saw. I did make a small router table for it chronicled here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/quick-dirty-router-table-28077/
where you can see some pix, including the adjustment through the table top. So far I've only bought 1/2" bits (though it comes with a 1/4" collet too) and it's been rock solid.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the continued feedback guys...much appreciated!



> That is a nice vanity, but you picked one that is a little tough with inset doors and drawers. Don't back off from it though, you can for sure do it.


Well as luck would have it, i've also decided that my kitchen cabinets will all have inset doors/drawers for the faceframe style. So i guess the vanity will either be good practice for me to get ready for that build, or help me rethink my kitchen design  Thanks for the encouragement. I bought a couple of 



 



 which have helped, but sometimes what I can do in my head is not quite what I can do with my hands.


----------



## waco_pilot (Nov 24, 2011)

I just purchased that table from grizzly it looks to b a very nice table for the money I also used the $20off code I don't think I'll use the legs but build a cabinet for it. Paul


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool, let me know what you think when you get it. I'm confused why that one is so cheap and these two which seem to be the same thing are so much more. 
Amazon.com: Freud RTS5000 Stationary Router Table with Freud's SH-5 Micro-Adjusting Fence, 9-by-12 Aluminum Insert Plate and 16-Gauge Steel Stand: Power & Hand Tools
Amazon.com: Bench Dog 40-302 ProMax Trio Complete Router Table: Power & Hand Tools


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sale prices, size, materials, the seller, etc., all make a difference in price. I think both the Freud and the Benchdog you linked seem expensive. A friend of mine has a router table similar to this that I think is pretty nice for the price.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

chsdiyer said:


> Cool, let me know what you think when you get it. I'm confused why that one is so cheap and these two which seem to be the same thing are so much more.
> Amazon.com: Freud RTS5000 Stationary Router Table with Freud's SH-5 Micro-Adjusting Fence, 9-by-12 Aluminum Insert Plate and 16-Gauge Steel Stand: Power & Hand Tools
> Amazon.com: Bench Dog 40-302 ProMax Trio Complete Router Table: Power & Hand Tools


The Freud claim to fame on that table is is the precision fence. They did a great job on the microadjustable part but goofed on mounting it to the table. I almost bought that fence until I took a good look at it. There are three tapped holes in the table top to mount the fence to rather than a track or tracks to slide it in. 

The bench dog is a cast iron table. Not high on my list for a router table anyway and the price helps me stay from that. 

The little grizz table is a decent little starter table. Good size, reasonably good fence. Non of the microadjust jazz which some like and some don't want, need or use. Split fence which is nice as it's easy to make jointing fences and zero clearance fences. Looks to have decent dust collection around the fence anyway, may need to do something down below but the fence will catch the majority of it... All in all, pretty good bang for $100.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Sale prices, size, materials, the seller, etc., all make a difference in price. I think both the Freud and the Benchdog you linked seem expensive. A friend of mine has a router table similar to this that I think is pretty nice for the price.


Hi Scott - That looks disgustingly like the one I bought. If anybody gets one of those, set aside about $300 for the parts and I'll let ya know what you need to make it a decent table.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for clearing up the differences. I'm not looking to buy the freud or bench dog...I was just curious as to why what looks to be the same table (in my eyes) is so much more expensive. I didn't know if there was something cheap about the materials used in the grizzly or if it will end up being wabbly, etc. Thanks again!


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Just wanted to pop back and thank everyone for their feedback. I went ahead and purchased the Milwauke router and the grizzly table. Very happy with my purchases, and excited to be getting into woodworking! Hopefully i'll be posting in the project showcase section soon


----------

